# xispa o espurna



## Mph redux

Hola, 
En català stàndard es diu "espurna" però molta gent diu "xispa". 
Em pregunto si hi ha alguna variant del català a on s'utilitzi "xispa" sempre i sigui acceptat. 

Vosaltres què dieu: "xispa" o "espurna"?


slts

mph


----------



## Heiwajin

Et deixes guspira! (i em sembla que força maneres més d'anomenar-ho) 
Jo normalment utilitzo espurna.

He fet una petita recerca al google limitant-la a pàgines en català i em dóna:
xispa = 547 pàgines
espurna = 40.000 pàgines
guspira = 12.100 pàgines

i per rematar-ho:
"chispa" = 1.670 pàgines

Així i tot les primeres entrades per xispa fan referència a un acrònim (Xarxa d’infraestructures de Seguretat i Preservació d’Arxius) i les de chispa a noms concrets de grups de música/grups de teatre etc... 

Tenia la sensació que "xispa" s'utilitzava força sovint en el parlar de cada dia, però la xarxa sembla optar pels seus equivalents normatius.


----------



## Dixie!

Jo dic xispa.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jo sóc de les de "guspira" o "espurna". Potser dic més _espurna_ en el sentit metafòric o com a sinònim de "miquetona"*, mentre que faig servir _guspira_ per parlar del foc.

Vagi bé!

* "Una espuna d'esperança"


----------



## betulina

Jo, depèn. Així parlant normalment crec que dic "xispa", però si haig de parlar "correctament" diré "espurna", i també és el que escric. Per al verb, però, no diria mai ...mmm, "xispejar", seria? Sempre dic "espurnejar".


----------



## soupdragon78

I es diu *centella*?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Apparently yes: http://www.grec.cat/cgibin/mlt00x.pgm; though I have always related "centella" to the shiny effect (like _scintilla_ in Italian).

*Guspira* contextualitzada segons Pau Riba :

"Mentre el fum se'n va ple de *guspires* 
i mentre un caixó vell s'enfonsa en el foc
grups de gent que han anat a l'església 
se'n van cap a prendre turrons i xampany
Són poquest que han anat a la missa del gall
Aquesta és la nit de Nadal!"

*Xispa* (paraula no normativa) contextualitzada segons J.M. Oliver:

"I és igual
si mos engegen d'aquesta casa.
Si mos hi menja sa merda
i es cables fan *xispes*,
ses teules degoten
i ses bicicletes estan rovellades..."


----------



## ernest_

Depèn del context: _surten xispes dels frens_, però _una espurna d'autoestima_.


----------



## brau

Xispa sempre a València.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

brau said:


> Xispa sempre a València.


 
Jo estava convençuda que xispa no existia, però la recullen els amics Alcover i Moll: 

*XISPA *_f. _(castellanisme): cast. _chispa. _
|| *1. *Espurna. *a) *ant. Pedrenyal. Xispa o pedrenyal, arma de foch: Haec Catapulta, Hic Sclopus, Lacavalleria Gazoph. 
|| *2. *Embriaguesa (Tortosa, País Valencià).

Això sí, com a castellanisme.

I _guspira_, ningú no diu _guspira_???? 

I ja posats a demanar... A les illes i a València que teniu paraules tan guapes, no teniu cap altra manera de dir _espurna_ més "vostrada"???


----------



## Dixie!

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> || *2. *Embriaguesa (Tortosa, País Valencià).



Esta sí que és bona! Mai ho havia sentit com a sinònim d'embriaguesa!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Dixie! said:


> Esta sí que és bona! Mai ho havia sentit com a sinònim d'embriaguesa!


 
Estic pensant que en italià anar "brillo" vol dir anar una mica begut, i com que les espurnes, d'una manera o d'una altra, brillen... Potser hi ha una certa relació...


----------



## brau

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Jo estava convençuda que xispa no existia, però la recullen els amics Alcover i Moll:
> 
> *XISPA *_f. _(castellanisme): cast. _chispa. _
> || *1. *Espurna. *a) *ant. Pedrenyal. Xispa o pedrenyal, arma de foch: Haec Catapulta, Hic Sclopus, Lacavalleria Gazoph.
> || *2. *Embriaguesa (Tortosa, País Valencià).
> 
> Això sí, com a castellanisme.
> 
> I _guspira_, ningú no diu _guspira_????
> 
> I ja posats a demanar... A les illes i a València que teniu paraules tan guapes, no teniu cap altra manera de dir _espurna_ més "vostrada"???



Doncs no se m'acut cap altra, però els ho preguntaré als meus pares quan torne al meu poble, que ells estan menys contaminats que jo. No sé, potser ens enportem una sorpresa. Et mantindré informada.


----------



## su123

Bones, jo dic *guspira* sempre, bo i que xispa ho sento molt. Pel que fa al cas d'esperança utilitzo *espurna*

*su123*


----------



## Mph redux

vaaaaja, no hi havia pensat amb la paraula "guspira"!
molt bona!
merci a qui sigui que la posat a l'enquesta.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I trobo en el Pey de sinònims espira, xàldiga // centella, llampada, llampec. I, immediatament, faig una cerca "alcovermolleriana":

*2. ESPIRA *_f. _
|| *1. *Guspira (Bal.); cast. _chispa. _*a) *En sentit propi i material: Com de una spira de foch podia multiplicar tan gran foch, Llull Felix, pt. i, c. 12. D'aquel foc sortirà altre foc o espires per què's cremaran blats, vinyes o arbres, Cost. Tort. III, xii, 8. Com sol una espira qui està amagada dintre algun pallar si per vent és moguda, Alegre Transf. 56. Aquella llum se transforma en núvol de tremoloses espires, Rosselló Many. 97.—*b) *En sentit immaterial i figurat: Per aventura exir-ne ha alguna spira de veritat, Genebreda Cons. 164. 
|| *2. Espira de foc: *insecte coleòpter, llarguer, negre, amb una taca vermella damunt el dors, que es cria pels rostolls (Manacor). 
|| *3. *fig. Persona molt activa i deixondida (Mall.). No ho dich jo! Sou una espira | de foch.—Com vostè mateix, | que és capàs de fé en deu dies | més de quatre testaments, Penya Poes. 188.
    Refr.
—«D'una espira, un gran foc»: de petites causes, grans efectes (Mall.).
    Fon.: əspíɾə (bal.).
    Sinòn.: _guspira, espurna, purna._

*XÀLDIGA *_f. _
Espurna (St. Llorenç de M., Solsona, Cardona); cast. _chispa._
    Fon.: ʃáɫðiɣə (or.).
    Var. form.: _eixàldiga._

Estava segura que en sortirien més!


----------



## brau

Notícies fresques des de la terra de les taronjes. He preguntat pel meu poble i he tret com a conclusions que efectivament "xispa" és la paraula comú, però que també es pot sentir "espurna" quan es parla de xispes que ixen (eixir=sortir) del ferro. També he comprovat que "centella" també es pot arribar a sentir, i que la paraula rellamp, llampec a València, també te el sentit de "cosa que brilla súbitament", encara que no "xispa" pròpiament dita. Be traductora, no hi ha hagut sort amb cap paraula nova, però això és més que res no?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

brau said:


> Be traductora, no hi ha hagut sort amb cap paraula nova, però això és més que res no?


 
I tant, mil mercis pel treball de camp! Llegint els teus posts fan ganes d'agafar l'Euromed i venir al P.V.


----------



## brau

Clar dona, ja estàs tardant! És més, ja vaig dient-li a ma mare que vaja preparant-te una bona fideuà per agafar forces.


----------

